# Stuck in hump mode?! 1 year old intact male



## manonhl (Feb 10, 2021)

Anyone has their intact male stuck in hump mode? My 1 year old hasn't been seen humping anyone or any dogs, but he has a special relationship with a pillow. For the first time ever, there are fluids involved... I just got woken up by a strange noise and noticed him stuck in hump mode, air humping. He walked towards me while still casually humping, slowly, looking confused. He could not stop, no matter the distraction. Is this just a teenage thing? 
Sometimes we see him in his bed in the morning just moving one leg back and forth, looking at us. The leg still has a life of its own as he wakes up, yawns, and walks outside. 

We've seen him do the dominance thing and it's completely different. He does it if someone is around or if he is really hyper, and he humps so fast his hips are vibrating. 
But the slow, confused thing, while walking and not being able to stop, has anyone notice that? Could it be a seizure? He had so much liquid on his legs and on the pillow i was worried he might have been peeing himself unwittingly, which would be worrying at his age. 

Any suggestions would be helpful


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2020)

I am not 100% sure, but this should go away by itself...my pup was more active in humping and "air humping" when he was young(er) - 8 months to 14 months roughly (21 months now). And then it just stopped. He would try to hump us, as well, and when redirected, he would continue to slowly hump in the air. I would regard this as adolescence and a period of self discovery, even us humans are confused by our bodies at puberty, and would like to explore more. 

Humping is not regarded as a dominance by behaviorists. Humping is sexual, anxiety induced, or related to overwhelming excitement, or rarely due to an infection / condition that causes itch. I do believe that your pup is more active now and he will slow down in time, just like any teenage male. What I have always been mindful about, is that the pup does not get "stuck". It happens, and it is painful. My personal assumption is that if the behavior is not anxiety related and is related to sexual arousal, which seems to be the case, it's not always easy to stop right away. I do believe it is perfectly normal that he acts a bit confused when stopped right in the middle of the fun. Humping is a normal activity, unless it becomes a habit. 

The part with the liquid is completely new, it appears that my pup did not have a "successful happy humping session" 😅.


----------



## manonhl (Feb 10, 2021)

That was very helpful Marra, thank you! You do hear often that this is a dominance thing, so it's helpful to get different explanations.


----------

